# Ultrawide Monitor - Darstellung von PS4 im 16:9 Format und PC gleichzeitig



## tarhoik (11. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir einen Ultrawide Monitor (21:9 Format) zu kaufen.
Ich weiß, dass man bei Monitoren (z.B. von LG oder Acer) den Bildschirm mittels der hauseigenen Software in verschiedene Bereiche aufteilen kann, in die jeweils unterschiedliche Fenster hineingezogen werden können. Darüber hinaus lassen sich auch zwei PCs bzw. ein PC und eine andere Quelle in einem 50:50 Verhältnis darstellen. 

Meine Frage wäre, ob es möglich ist die PS4 im 16:9 Format auf der einen Bildschirmseite und eine andere Quelle (in meinem Fall einen PC bzw. Laptop) gleichzeitig im restlichen Bereich daneben darzustellen?

Bedanke mich im Voraus 😁


----------



## HisN (11. Mai 2019)

Kommt auf den Monitor an, wie Du schon richtig erwähnt hast.
Er hat mehrere Eingänge und kann PiP .. und schon sollte es gehen. Eine Software auf dem PC bringt Dich dabei natürlich nicht weiter, das muss der Monitor alleine von sich aus können.
Je nach Format des Monitors besser oder schlechter.


----------



## tarhoik (11. Mai 2019)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. 
Bei PiP kenne ich es nur so, dass entweder ein kleines Fenster mit dem Bild vom zweiten Eingang im Vordergrund dargestellt wird oder die beiden Eingänge im selben Format nebeneinander geschaltet werden mit der Konsequenz, dass sich schwarze Balken um die Bilder befinden. 

Muss ich mir dann eine Möglichkeit bei PiP vorstellen, wo ich die Größe zweier Fenster mit ihren Eingängen selbstständig auf eine bestimmt Größe anpassen kann? Also ich hoffe mit meiner Frage ist klar geworden, dass ich mit meinen zwei Eingängen den kompletten Bildschirm ohne Überlappungen und ohne Änderung des Format der PS4 ausfüllen möchte.


----------



## HisN (11. Mai 2019)

Also bei mir kann man da nix anpassen.
Ich hab allerdings einen UHD-Monitor. Wenn ich zwei Quellen schalte, hab ich zwei mal FHD nebeneinander in der Mitte vom Screen mit Balken oben und unten. Erst bei vier Quellen wird der Monitor voll ausgefüllt. Größe anpassen ist nicht.
Das man die Größe auch noch anpassen kann wäre ja "Advanced"


----------

